# Looking For Used Xbox360 or PS3



## vijju6091 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone I am looking for Used Xbox 360 or PS 3 for my younger brother 
Following things i tried But didn't get anything to cheer about.

1) Created Thread in want buy section 
2)tried IVG forums 
3) Locally through olx and quik

if anyone can help, it will be highly appreciated
thanks


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 13, 2013)

just try erodov.com. You will get good deals on used products.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks for the reply.but should i trust that i mean fakers and all


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 13, 2013)

hey vijju, one of my facebook friends is trying to sell his xbox..if you want to talk to him ill pm you the FB id..he asked me to look if any1 was buying..(met him while playing CS)...ask him for pics etc just to be sure...


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 14, 2013)

^^^ Thanks for helping out but shall I Trust him.
if you know him personally then I have no issues at all


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 14, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^^ Thanks for helping out but shall I Trust him.
> if you know him personally then I have no issues at all


nope i dont know him personally...better stay away, I met him while playing CS 1.6...anyway if you change your mind PM me


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks for the reply


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 15, 2013)

First of all, keep an eye on IVG and Erodov.

Secondly, if you are buying online, then you can't be 100% sure. If you deal from any forums be sure that forum is genuine like IVG, Erodov, Techenclave etc. Now before dealing, be sure to check out seller's ratings and reviews, this will help you to judge him. Though still there's again no 100% guarantee. But a fair amount of rating review is fine to go ahed.

Personally, I check number of reviews, specially > 10, and the price of items he dealt with.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

got the xbox 360 locally here. thanks both of you for support .
mods please close the thread.


----------

